
Facebook - the complete biography - sharpshoot
http://mashable.com/2006/08/25/facebook-profile/
======
rms
They missed the brilliant viral marketing that gave thefacebook it's start at
Harvard.

Harvard had an intranet facebook like system, where you could browse pictures
of freshmen living in your dorm. Zuckerberg went around plugging into each
dorm downloading all the pictures.

He put the pictures up on facemash.com in a Hot-or-Not style competition.
Harvard shut him down and the rest is history.

<http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=350143>

